# exhaust system after header redo



## jak (May 9, 2006)

Hi there!
I've had alu heads and hooker headers installed to my 67 GTO. 
Now the engine is running much smoother but the guzzling roar is gone. Can I get it back - without redoing the redo of course?

And another one: With the new headers do I need a new muffler and new tubes too to get full performance (3'' X-pipe installed). Performance has increased remarkably, but there might be still more with a new exhaust system, right?
Thanx for any advice!!
Jak


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Wait a second, the roar is gone?!?! When i installed hooker super comp headers on my 69 GTO it became an extremely noisey idle, and while giving it gas even noisier.

So you attached the headers to your stock exhaust, right? In 67 it was 2 1/2" pipes right? Are your headers the 3 1/2", 3", or 2 1/2" collector? Mine are the 3". Well with my goat, i just bolted on some purple hornies, header mufflers and nothing else, and they are hella noisy. But I didn't like the sound and the restrictiveness of them(the flange area goes down to 2 1/2"). So I'm actually gonna switch em out with some 3" pipes and Flowmaster race mufflers. Even though im mostly street. It passed emissions fine with the hornies, which are just a straight through glass pack muffler.

In my opinion, I would say drop the old pipes and bolt on some fresh ones and new mufflers, you can't beat flowmaster for the muscle sound. And if you really want to keep the noise, dump the pipes out before the rear axle, cause that is the place where we lose most of our sound and power because of all the sharp bends. Don't get the xpipe unless you are in need of gas mileage. Other than that, straight pipes with high flow, low noise restriction mufflers will do you just fine. New pipes dumping in front of the rear wheels will free up a little more power, but maybe only 5-10, but hey that is what these new GTO guys are getting from their c/a intakes.:lol: :lol: 

Before you add the new pipes, do everyone a favor and drive the goat without any pipes, just the headers. If only for a day. Trust me you will love it. Avoid gasing it around cops, and make sure to wear a mouthpiece, to keep any fillings from rattling loose.

PS: Don't forget to check the torque on your header bolts a week after you installed them, and about once a month after that. No need for any exhaust leaks.


----------



## jak (May 9, 2006)

Well I dont know what happened there cos I didnt do it myself. Sounds more like a Porsche to me now ...
Guess I settle for the flowmaster then.
(No emission laws for the old ones where I live. :lol: :lol: )
Thanx!


----------

